# Betta Stiktos.... Should I get it?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, so after finding out that I had hybrids much to my disappointment, I decided to get rid of three of my hybrids and keep a female that I believe to be a splendens X Imbellis-mahachaiensis mutt fry and my mahachaiensis mutts. Apparently, there's a guy who's local and is willing to sell me a pair of pureblood stiktos for 30 dollars. (local pickup is awesome) They are very pretty and look a bit like mahachaiensis X smaragdina X imbellis except that they are only found in combodia. Here's a couple pics. Do you think they are worth 30 bucks? I trust the seller. He knows his stuff about splendens complex.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm.....isn't that what you said about the guy that sold you the pure bred imbellis...i wouldn't trust any breeder from the soviet republic of california ; it's a communist state and anti american...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

What I would do is talk with the guy extensively about these bettas. How he cared for them, where he got them, etc. Are you able to go to his place and see for yourself his betta setup? Are the tanks maintained well? Trust your instincts. If you feel that it isn't right, it probably isn't. I wish I was there to help you. But right now all I can do is give advice. 

The bettas do look healthy, but only you can tell because you are there. A healthy betta will be active and alert, not have any signs of illness. Remember bettas are hardy fish and can withstand just about anything, but if the tanks are not maintained well, then the betta may have some problems that if it is stressed then it will get sick.

If you can get a video of the bettas in their setup, I would like to see how these bettas are kept and such.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmmmm.....isn't that what you said about the guy that sold you the pure bred imbellis...i wouldn't trust any breeder from the soviet republic of california ; it's a communist state and anti american...


This is a local sell. The other time wasn't, so Betta man couldn't see how the bettas were kept or anything. All he could was ask questions and hope that the seller wasn't lying about the bettas. At least with this one, he can see how they are being kept and ask questions also.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmmmm.....isn't that what you said about the guy that sold you the pure bred imbellis...i wouldn't trust any breeder from the soviet republic of california ; it's a communist state and anti american...


Correction, California is Socialist. The commies are in China and Russia (and Washington DC). 

Its local pickup and I know him from a fish forum. I will definitely be checking out its health.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't know...according to Betta Man it is the " Soviet Republic of California " .....and since you live there you should be the one to know....lol
it's ok though..pretty soon cali will be joining Atlantis...


----------

